# Eheim Installation Sets 1 & 2? Anyone using?



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

What a coincedence, look at my post here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12037


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

bigpow

i was in petsmart (in southern california) and saw the extension tubes on the rack, believe it or not. They were like $7 for two pieces.

Just FYI if you have a petsmart by you

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...older_id=2534374302030567&bmUID=1102054945603

check the link to petsmart. to my eyes, they looked the same and had the same part numbers


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

motifone, I found them at www.marinedepot.com too.
My local petsmart doesn't have any eheim product, so I'll have to order online from marinedepot (with some other stuff)

Thanks! Sure is cheaper than buying from eheimparts.com


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, I am using the Eheim installation set 2 - watch out, Eheim recently stopped shipping it with the end nozzles. If you want the end nozzles, you will have to order them from an aquarium store in Germany as they aren't sold in the united states. They aren't available from eheimparts.com. Personally, Eheim loses some major points for this.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Edit:

Even with Petsmart's low price, the total cost for me is still around $35 (shipped)
I don't think I want to buy $35 worth of tubings, so I'll have to find a DIY way to do it.
These things are expensive!


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

Hypancistrus

In my petsmart I saw both the tubing for sale (2 pieces of tube per package) and a set of the 3 end nozzles for sale as well (3 in a package). Agreed eheim should include these in the extension set -- after all, the set is an expansion kit for your filter. Now we have to buy expansion pieces for an expansion kit?  Oye. These tubes and nozzles are mentioned as aquaball parts, but the sizes look the same (even the model numbers in certain circumstances) These nozzles are also on petsmart's website:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...older_id=2534374302030567&bmUID=1102121315199

Either way, are the end nozzle variations a nice extra touch to have? At the very least, I think I will pick up a set of 2 extra tubes though. With the 3 tubes that were included with the expansion kit #2, that's not really enough to set the spraybar very deep down in the tank. 

Ideally, how far below the surface are you folks positioning the spraybar?

Bigpow, 

I feel your pain. I try to wait until I need several items before I order online -- then the savings starts to work out. 

I'm new to Eheim, but I find their parts numbering system to be confusing, even on their eheimparts.com Like, why can I find a part at Petsmart and not on their website. Eheim's part site needs an overhaul IMO.

Points to the local petsmart store though. They price matched 2 bags of Flourite in their store ($25 each) to Big Al's 11.99 a bag. Don't know if they'd do it again though. Got that tip from these boards, so thanks.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info montifone... I use the "flat" nozzle on the end of my spray bar because since I have a hex tank, I only use two of the "spray" segments (instead of three).

I searched everywhere for "Eheim Nozzle," I'm suprised that it turns out Petsmart was selling it. Since it's categorized as an "Aquaball" accessory it is probably harder to find... as I mentioned, those nozzles are not anywhere on eheimparts.com.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I searched everywhere for "Eheim Nozzle," I'm suprised that it turns out Petsmart was selling it. Since it's categorized as an "Aquaball" accessory it is probably harder to find... as I mentioned, those nozzles are not anywhere on eheimparts.com.


I saw that myself!

My girlfriend is going to London tomorrow and I was going to have her bring me back a set. No need to have her do it now that I can get them in the US. 

I gave her a list of Dupla stuff to bring home instead.

Mike


----------

